# Choice of pen kits



## Stephen (Dec 10, 2007)

Hello Everyone from Singapore,
New and first time on this forum with a question.
I am sourcing for Slimline Pen kits and find  price differentials from PSI for 24K gold slimline kit at USD 2.75 as against Craft Supplies 24 K gold Apprentice fancy slimline kit at USD 1.80.
My query is : Any experience on the quality of the finishes. 
Grateful for advice. My freight cost to Singapore is pretty stiff and I need to keep my costs down. Would also appreciate names of other suppliers
Many Thanks
Stephen


----------



## rherrell (Dec 10, 2007)

My first thought would be to stay away from 24k and 10k gold finishes. They wear off pretty fast. I'd go with chrome if you are just starting out and then if you want gold get Titanium gold.
Welcome to the group!


----------



## R2 (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome to the frustration.[] I go with Rick.


----------



## redfishsc (Dec 10, 2007)

Rick is right Stephen. 


As far as pricing and such, you will find good prices at www.beartoothwoods.com and www.arizonasilhouette.com


Both of them sell Berea slimline kits (which are basically the exact same as the PSI and CSA kits). Good kits.


As far as pricing, the "Chrome" (not "black chrome" but just "chrome") is usually around $1.60 and is very durable. It just isn't gold colored, it is silvery. It is a good, inexpensive, tough plating that looks nice. 


If you want to go with gold, look for Titanium Gold (AKA titanium nitride). Much more durable. Also about twice the price though. Worth it in my opinion. I NEVER sell a pen with 24K or 10K gold plating, I do not care WHAT kind of warranty or guarantee they put on them


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 10, 2007)

If you're getting items shipped to Singapore, you might look into the suppliers in Taiwan or China - that's where the pen kits in the USA come from, so you might be able to save on a bit of shipping that way - eliminate the middle man! 

Andrew


----------



## txbatons (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome, Stephen. I'd have to say that Andrew's on the right track. You should be able to find a supplier in those two places.


----------



## jrc (Dec 11, 2007)

The Taiwan kits have much better plating than the ones from china.  I got 100 silver and 100 gold and the nibs in silver most of them was on one side was silver the other side was a frosty silver, looks bad.  The nib size was .336 to .338, should of been .331 not a good fit.  No qualty control on some of the kits from china.  I know that they know of that problem but they exported them anyway.  Berea's kits are from Taiwan and some of PSI are too.


----------



## Stephen (Dec 12, 2007)

Hello and Thanks for all the responses. Greatly appreciated. I will check with the various suppliers including Taiwan.
Stephen


----------



## Buzz (Dec 12, 2007)

Or freight may be cheaper from Australia.  While we don't have local access to many of the more upmarket kits, slimlines and a few other styles are certainly readily available.

Have a look at the following sites:

http://www.cws.au.com/

http://gpwoodturning.yahoostore.com.au/index.html

If you are getting stock from the US, Ernie at Bear Tooth Woods ships internationally, which Arizona Silhouette does not.  Ernie provides excellent service.

Craft Supplies USA are also great to deal with.

And welcome to IAP.


----------

